# Post Your Best



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I was looking at some old pics that ive took of my frogs over the past years. I came across what I think is my best photo that I have taken so far. 

So how about everyone post *ONE* of your all time favorite picture that you shot yourself. 

No photoshop editing or color enhancing..just a raw original photo!

This is my all time fave/best that I shot with a Nikon Coolpix P50
*O. Pumilio "Isla Popa"*


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice pic. One of my favorite pums.


This is one of my better pics.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

here is mine


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll play!

Press up's!!










Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Definitely not the best compared to all your pics, but for sure the best compared to the rest of mine 










Press ups is a belter, and loving the Cayo DF20!

Richie


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I think this is my best so far.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe not the best, but one of my favorites


----------



## jason21 (Nov 21, 2009)

Not a dart, but my best frog picture i've taken yet.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I couldn't decide between these two


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

this is my best one for the moment!










bye!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought this one was good enough to make my desktop background.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

D3monic said:


> I thought this one was good enough to make my desktop background.


Wow!!!! Can I have a full sized copy for my desktop?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Best I can do. I tried zipping it and sending it as an attachment but the file size is still 3.5meg


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

...my favorite as of yet, I love the sense of scale with the water droplets against the glass.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Ill have to see if I can get some negatives scanned. One of my best was done with a film camera. Although I may be able to look around for something else . . 

Great pics Everyone !


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like I had a pic of it when it was hanging in a photo show. Both frog pics are mine. The upper right is one of my favorites though. It was done with a 35mm slr and took a while in the darkroom to get perfect. . . its 16 inches X 20 inches










heres another , Zach has this one now though. Its 3 feet long by a foot high without the frame


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

i could not decide but i like this one!

Cayo de agua.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i cant decide so i picked a few


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Great thread! Now who doesnt like showing off pictures of their babies, let alone the best pics 

And all very nice pics Cheezus. You must have a macro lenze to zoom down on pums like that. What is the 1st frog? Lamasi?

Here is my favorite shot so far. Stock Canon Rebel xti without a tripod. I just picked up a tripod today, so hopefully I can put it to good use.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's the best shot of one of my Tarapotos


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Not a dart or anywhere near the quality of the pics on here....but I love this one..


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Been using this one as my desktop at work.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

My bicolors. Couldn't decide.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are a few of mine so far:


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

A few of mine too!!


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome photos so far. Heres a couple of my favorite:


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Beautiful galac jack! Great frogs.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

My varadero hunting flies


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Could you guys possibly post what camera and lens you guys used when taking these?


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Elf_Ascetic said:


> My bicolors. Couldn't decide.


I love both of the shots but I think the first one is better


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

alex111683 said:


> Could you guys possibly post what camera and lens you guys used when taking these?


Nikon w/ 18-55mm lens.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)




----------

